# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Having Penis Surgery Tomorrow

## Mike K

I know that this has nothing to do with hairloss, but I can't talk to any of my friends and family about this because I am too embarrassed. Since no one on this site knows me in real life and I don't use my last name here I feel comfortable telling y'all, and I have this need to talk to somebody about this problem I am having.

Tomorrow I am having a inclusion cyst removed from the head of my penis as well as a frenuloplasty. The inclusion cyst and my tight frenulum have been present my entire life and are complications of my circumcision which I had as an infant. A quick google search will show you that these are both somewhat common complications of circumcision. The cyst is on the bottom of the head of my penis, and is connected directly to what is left of my extremely tight frenulum (the rubber band that runs from your head to the shaft skin). 

I used to be extremely self-conscious of what my penis looked like when I was younger, and I had to explain to every girl who saw my penis that I didn't have an STD I just had a messed up dick. This never stopped any girl who was already going to have sex with me from doing so, and I even dated some girls for months who definitely saw the cyst and even gave me oral, but never said or asked me anything about the cyst. The tight frenulum causes me to have somewhat uncomfortable erections, and when girls gave me hand jobs and pushed into me instead of pulling it caused me a great deal of pain. They didn't know not to, of course, because their past sexual partners didn't have this problem. I asked my family doctor when I was 16 if I could have the cyst removed, but he told me that the risk was that I might have painful erections from removal of the cyst and it was better to leave it alone since the cyst didn't actually hurt and wasn't doing me any harm other than looking ugly. He explained to me that if it got bigger, or became painful, I would have to get it removed. I am now 24.

Somewhat recently I was masturbating and accidentally pulled too tight on my shaft which stretched the frenulum and the cyst attached to it. Both became swollen and red, and the cyst swelled to 3 times its normal size. This was incredibly painful, and it still hurts now to the touch. I didn't go the doctor right away and hoped that the swelling would go away, but instead the cyst became infected and began leaking pus. I went to a urologist Monday and was told I will need surgery to correct this.

The surgery will consist of 2 incisions on either side of the cyst, and an incision to remove the frenulum from the cyst. Once the cyst is removed the 2 incisions will be stitched together using dissolvable stitches and the frenulum will be cut and both newly cut parts of the frenulum will be stitched to the penis with dissolvable stitches giving my frenulum more free travel so that it is no longer tight and uncomfortable. I will be knocked out with general anesthesia for this, and should fully recover in 3 weeks.

I am very scared to have this operation, but I really need it. If it goes badly and I lose more than I bargain for I don't think I will be able to cope. On the other hand if it goes well I will be happier than I have been in a long time. The surgeon seems very skilled and confident, but there's always that "what if" and it scares the hell out of me.

For anyone who took the time to read this, thank you.

----------


## FlopTurnRiver

Hey mate. The amount of complications and problems that arise due to circumcisions be they the fault of the doctor or not is a large number. Surgery in itself is a scary idea and when the location is in that region, the fear is exponentially compounded. 

It sounds like surgery is indeed the right thing for you. I myself am due to have non essential surgery that could improve the quality of my life and I know how hard it is to make a decision, as you are scared of the outcomes. Sometimes though you just need to trust the surgeon after thoroughly doing your due diligence. 

Let me know how the surgery goes. I pray that it goes well and wish you a full and speedy recovery.

----------


## Mike K

Thank you for your response. The surgery is in 6 hrs 20 min. I will post an update afterwards for how it went.

----------


## Mike K

Hey guys,

So I just got home from the surgery a little bit ago. The surgery was a success, I still have my penis! The cyst is gone and the frenulum is definitely longer. Right now I have a row of stitches running up the bottom of my penis from the shaft skin up a little ways on the head. I can't feel my dick at all it is totally numb and the doctor gave me a script for some pain pills. I'm also still feeling a little doped up from the stuff they gave me in the hospital. The doctor said that if I get an erection in my sleep that it will hurt and cause me to wake up but then I should be able to take one of the pain pills and go back to sleep. These pain pills are supposed to suppress nocturnal erections, and I am also supposed to take one before I go to sleep. I have a follow up appointment in 3 weeks.

----------


## FlopTurnRiver

Pleased to hear that it was a success mate. After dealing with this for so long it must feel great to have the cyst removed. It looks like you're in the no-fap-crew for a while lol. Just take it easy, do what the doctors say and before long you'll be fully recovered.

----------


## Mike K

> Pleased to hear that it was a success mate. After dealing with this for so long it must feel great to have the cyst removed. It looks like you're in the no-fap-crew for a while lol. Just take it easy, do what the doctors say and before long you'll be fully recovered.


 Yes I am ecstatic that the surgery went well and I am very excited to see how it will look and function once it is all healed up. I cannot have sex or masturbate at least until after my follow up in 3 weeks so yea I'm doing no fap lol. Thank you for your responses FlopTurnRiver I appreciate it.

----------


## FlopTurnRiver

Hows the recovery going? Hope everything is going well brother.

----------


## Mike K

> Hows the recovery going? Hope everything is going well brother.


 To be honest, its not healed up as well as I hoped for. I was originally told that in 3 weeks it would heal and I would not even be able to tell the inclusion cyst was ever there. Sadly, this is not the case. I met with the PA today for my follow up and he said to not use it another week and see how it goes and call if no improvement. I also have another follow up in 2 months. Its not infected again or anything so its not terrible its just healing slower than expected.

Right now (for obvious reasons) I care more about this than I have since before I lost my virginity as a teenager (girls were a lot cooler about it than I originally expected they would be when I was in high school, and by college I stopped warning them and few brought it up). So I called a lawyer who specializes in this kind of thing. Unfortunately, the statue of limitations in Kansas ran out when I turned 23. I am 24. I would legitimately have a case if the cyst had become infected and required immediate surgery when I was 22. Unbelievable.

I have also become upset with my parents about this recently. Both of them apologized to me, but my mom was really more like, "I'm sorry but..." and then we got in a somewhat heated argument about it. I know that it was very normal at the time in our area and but it really does seem like an intuitively bad idea.

Honestly I think if my circumcision was normal and without complications I wouldn't care about circumcision at all. It just sucks that mine had to be one of the few that was overly aggressive and botched. I'm thinking about writing a letter to Dr. Byron Cline in Wichita, KS and including some pics of how his work turned out. I've been doing a bit of research and found that there are stretches, O-rings, and devices you can do for foreskin restoration. Once the surgery is fully healed I think I will look into these and attempt to restore my foreskin enough so that pubic hair and testicle skin do not extend onto my shaft when I get an erection. I probably won't go for a full restoration, just enough so that it looks and feels like I had a decent circumcision.

----------

